# Rainforest bug hunt



## zonbonzovi (Jun 9, 2010)

OK, a little misleading.  These are pix from the Olympic Rainforest, Quinault area.  Perhaps Mr. Clausen(BugsInCyperSpace) will stop in and lend a few pix as well.    

Ensatina sp.







Pentatomidae family







Thomisidae family







Tetragnathidae family: the largest I've seen in WA ever!  Abdomen was about 1.5" long.







common habitat







Love is in the air: Ariolimax columbianus







Jumper.  Sorry about the lousy pic.  This one was high strung.







Unknown yet fantastic flower







the ubiquitous Harpaphe haydeniana







Largest spruce tree.  Ryan(on left) is about 6 ft. tall







Very cool mystery fungus







If ya got a Kaufman field guide to the NW, this is the big mammajamma(up to 8 in.! )







Some sort of predatory sand-loving beetle with diurnal fireflies(?)







hawkeyed Peter found this unidentified Tiger beetle







More to come, stay tuned...


----------



## tarcan (Jun 9, 2010)

that habitat looks gorgeous... nice waterfall, thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## Crysta (Jun 9, 2010)

very beautiful place, i wish i was there!! that cricket looks HUGE!! should have taken a picture on your hand!


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jun 10, 2010)

Those crickets have an unbelievable leaping ability, commensurate with their size.  We were lucky enough to have a sunny day in what is one of the wettest places on Earth.


----------



## super-pede (Jun 11, 2010)

I love that place.I have been there 3 times and found at lest 12 different species of salamanders.

*S-P*


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jun 12, 2010)

super-pede said:


> I love that place.I have been there 3 times and found at lest 12 different species of salamanders.
> 
> *S-P*


We made a half-hearted attempt at finding Dicamptodons, but just turned up redbackeds and more Ensatinas.


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace (Jun 13, 2010)

I don't have too much to add. I did more collecting than photographing, I guess. It will be the opposite for my trip to Mexico in August, though.

Here's a few to add:

Dock on Lake Quinault, by day:







At Sunset: 







My kids at one of the many waterfalls near the lake:







Bring on the bugs already! Lycosid with eggsac:







Another shot of ZBZ's Long-jawed:







Strange 4mm pupa descending from 3cm line. Neuropteran of some kind?







Sharpened shot of stink bug:







Fuzzy shot of a riverside jumper:







Elaphrus sp. (marsh ground beetle) (similar habits and habitats of tiger beetles):







Many thanks to our kind host and fellow bug-lover, Ryan! And also the "Zonbonzovis" for the great company and doing all the cooking for the trip!


----------



## codykrr (Jun 13, 2010)

wow! beautiful landscape!!!

Awesome bugs too, but the forest is amazing! Nice shots!


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jun 14, 2010)

A few more:
























"How can we be lovers when we can't be friends?" Michael Bolton


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace (Jun 14, 2010)

The ladies are going to have to step up and catch some bugs if they want to be in the group photo next time! (Mrs. Z did fill our cups with smile juice though. C'mon 'n have another drink, Ryan!)

From the left- Peter(me), Ryan & Zonbonzovi







I was showing that tiger beetle you photographed, Zon, to some visitors today. Pulled it out of the vial and it proceeded to nibble on me with those impressive mandibles! It settled down after a minute though.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jun 14, 2010)

Jesus christ, that's a huge cricket(?).


----------



## fangsalot (Jun 15, 2010)

wow!i might print out that forrest pic for a tank background lol its beautiful!


----------



## moloch (Jun 16, 2010)

Very nice, guys.  The area looks beautiful and you found a numbering of interesting plants and animals.

Regards,
David


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks, y'all!  fangsalot- I'll be hunting in your next month...


----------



## smallara98 (Jul 30, 2010)

I need to go there , considering I live in Washington ! Its sad how no ts live there , because it LOOKS like a perfect habitat !


----------



## pato_chacoana (Aug 17, 2010)

unreal landscape!!! thanks for posting


----------



## YeloNeck (Aug 18, 2010)

5th photo is awesome !


----------

